# Blame!



## Red (Nov 29, 2007)

So who has read nihei's masterpiece?


----------



## Red (Nov 29, 2007)

Dearlord no one has read this manga?


----------



## blackness (Nov 29, 2007)

It's one of the best I've ever read - if not even THE best. I even got a signed version of Noise with a sketchy Sanakan <3 

It's so sad the story is over already D: Everything was so exciting and weird and everything... and I really loved Killy and Cibo. 

Biomega and Abara never really managed to get as good as that T_T;;;;


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2007)

I've actually have never read it...


----------



## Red (Nov 30, 2007)

blackness said:


> It's one of the best I've ever read - if not even THE best. I even got a signed version of Noise with a sketchy Sanakan <3


 Holy shit Ive been looking on ebay for it . I have Blame! the dvd and T-shirt (it's fadded now :sweat) I also have wolverine snkit 1-5 and the comic he drew for halo.



> It's so sad the story is over already D: Everything was so exciting and weird and everything... and I really loved Killy and Cibo.
> 
> Biomega and Abara never really managed to get as good as that T_T;;;;


Yeah killy and cibo where the best. So was dhomo and Iko.
I think the reason why abara and Biomega isn't the same is because he added more action and the story telling was faster than in blame.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 2, 2007)

I started reading it. After I read Noise and Biomega. Great so far.


----------



## Shibo (Jul 24, 2008)

BLAME pek
o my god so few comments : (
oh well, its one of my faves, reading Biomega now :3


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 10, 2009)

FUCKING WORK OF ART MANGA !!!!


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Mar 10, 2009)

There is too many people in Biomega.

I love the loneliness and the desperate feel about everything in Blame. 

I call Master Piece


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 10, 2009)

Zarathoustr4 said:


> There is too many people in Biomega.
> 
> I love the loneliness and the desperate feel about everything in Blame.
> 
> I call Master Piece



But, it wouldn't make much sense for there to be less people considering the many artifacts left behind and the empty civilization setting of _Blame!_, a dystopian setting which _Biomega_ is partially set to explaining. In other words, it's necessary considering how Nihei appears to be taking a single linear (mostly) timeline following the birth and death of a world and spotlighting different periods along this line in his various works. 

Overall, though, I would agree that _Blame!_>_Biomega_. _Blame! _just comes from such a different place in comparison to most manga; not even relating the fall of a civilization but the aftermath of that fall. And doing so in a way which is rife with subtle religious imagery and ingenious, artistic storytelling. _Biomega_, on the other hand, reads more like a supplement story for me, an explanation as opposed to a narrative. And with its increase in dialogue and the necessity of fitting his events into a relatively logical world that doesn't have _Blame!_'s unconstrained atmosphere, it's unable to be as unique in story and character.

At the same time, however, I'm glad they aren't the same as it would partially destroy the scope of the _Blame!_verse for me in how it extends through space and time and storytelling style.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 10, 2009)

Just read the first chapter from seeing this thread. 
It seems pretty intersting.. but..
Does this manga have a happy or sad ending? It seems pretty dark so far, and I'll only consider reading the rest if it has a happy ending.
Sad endings leaves me feeling unsatisfied =[


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 10, 2009)

Mai - the ending basically has NO true resolution at all

and another thing - this manga WILL NOT MAKE SENSE to you at all lol.

just so you know.... its quite "abstract" its almost like you just take in the themes


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2009)

Uh...what is this exactly?


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Uh...what is this exactly?



Are you asking for something similar to an in-depth plot summary or maybe a summary+mini-explanation of what the manga is like in style/theme/etc?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 12, 2009)

BLAME! is basically a "far in the future" type setting.... not much dialogue.... lots of violence.... advanced medical techs.... HUGE 'verse.... basically follows 1 guy's journey through a gigantic industrial system of structures, he meets cyborgs, other humans, and etc along the way


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 12, 2009)

Actually the dude is caught in a huge Dyson Sphere somewhere in the far,far future of this Solar System,after the humans tamed the Solar System and created nano-machines..

Yeah,I am a nerd and I loved the tech in this one..

Beautiful manga.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2009)

One of my Favorite Manga's of all time. It was hard to understand but, when you immerse yourself, Marathon reading, It starts to just be. like you'll understand more. What happened to Biomega tho? I can't find any past Chapter 33?! I think Chapter 33. The thing that interests me so much about Blame is how, its in such confined space but the scale begins to become massive. Could you walk to the moon? Could you walk around jupiter?!? This guys been traveling for like centuries! lol. One room was the size of Jupiter itself. Crazy scale.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 15, 2009)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> Mai - the ending basically has NO true resolution at all
> 
> and another thing - this manga WILL NOT MAKE SENSE to you at all lol.
> 
> just so you know.... its quite "abstract" its almost like you just take in the themes



Okay then thanks. I think Ill give it a pass if it wont make sense hehe.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 15, 2009)

Red said:


> So who has read nihei's masterpiece?



is that where your sig and avy are from?


----------



## Lusankya (Mar 16, 2009)

This masterpiece need more recognition. The art is gorgeous and atmospheric  The depiction of the incredibly massive and bleak landscapes as well as the monstrous megastructures is truly well done.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 16, 2009)

This is a great manga. The ending is a bit too weird for my taste, but the art is fantastic.

I have all ten volumes in my shelf :3


----------



## Shibo (Apr 25, 2009)

I was in Paris the other day and found a wonderful Japanese book store, and I bought the entire series ( except for volume 7 -_- ) in Japanese for only 35 euros : D
Im so happy < 3


----------



## Shibo (May 2, 2009)

awesome, thx!

hmmm, seems like his style has somewhat changed or is it just me?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 28, 2009)

It's not just you. Definitely looks less dark in Cydonia no Kishi. 

Blame oneshot special Link removed


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2010)

*Maybe on earth, Maybe in the Future.*


BLAME!, pronounced blam similar to the sound imitating a gunshot, is a  10 volume Seinen Manga created by Tsutomu Nihei.

*Over view*
The manga is unique in the aspect of its protagonist, the man known only as killy. Killy,a man who speaks little and acts a lot, seeks the term net gene in order to revive the now chaotic city in which he resides. His only constant companion is his pistol like weapon referred to as the GBE.​
*Personal Impression*
BLAME! in my opinion is a series well worth the read, be it for the unqiue and stunning art, the grimdark feel that permeates from start to finish, the spontaneous and amazing action or the views on what Humanity can resort to when pushed far enough.

I am aware that there have been two threads on the series in the past, but in my opinion neither holds true to engrossing one into what the series is.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 18, 2010)

i should be reading this


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 18, 2010)

I read this. Great Manga.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 18, 2010)

Haven't read it but it sounds good. I love Seinen mangas in general. Thanks for that.

*adds it to his reading list*


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 18, 2010)

Great series.


I loved the atmosphere, the whole feeling to it the most.


NOiSE is also cool.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 18, 2010)

i have the artbook


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 18, 2010)

^ The "Megalomania" part with those structures is awesome.

Btw, the book might be a bit spoilerish for you since you haven't read the series yet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2010)

It was a good series but I preferred Biomega better


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought this already had a thread...

but whatever good series.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 18, 2010)

BLAME! the search function


----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2010)

cibo was my favorite character

because she had some

and she explained things


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2010)

p-lou said:


> cibo was my favorite character
> 
> because she had some
> 
> and she explained things



Killy was just there to shoot things and Sanakan was there to shoot Killy


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 18, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Killy was just there to shoot things and *Sanakan was there to shoot Killy*



that better not be a spoiler


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2010)

It's negligible, a spoiler would be something much more mindscrewing.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2010)

the best thing about this manga is its atmosphere.  nihei does a great job of establishing and capturing a scene.  the artwork is rough and detailed, and it really seems like he knows what he wants his world to look like.

i'm a huge proponent of show don't tell, but i think this manga takes it a bit too far.  or rather, that this manga is too long to run on so little exposition.  i in no way want a whole bunch of speech bubbles telling me things and i don't want an author to hold my hand, but i want more to justify this dude running around and shooting things.  i think taking this approach works better with something shorter.  say something like abara.

still, this is good.  i don't remember a whole lot of details though it's been a while since i've read it.  i'm sure i'd catch more if i re-read it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2010)

p-lou said:


> the best thing about this manga is its atmosphere.  nihei does a great job of establishing and capturing a scene.  the artwork is rough and detailed, and it really seems like he knows what he wants his world to look like.
> 
> i'm a huge proponent of show don't tell, but i think this manga takes it a bit too far.  or rather, that this manga is too long to run on so little exposition.  i in no way want a whole bunch of speech bubbles telling me things and i don't want an author to hold my hand, but i want more the justify this dude running around and shooting things.  i think taking this approach works better with something shorter.  say something like abara.
> 
> still, this is good.  i don't remember a whole lot of details though it's been a while since i've read it.  i'm sure i'd catch more if i re-read it.



This is my exact opinion on the series as well....there's just so little narrative and exposition going throughout the series, there are point where you really want start asking for some.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It was a good series but I preferred Biomega better



Still haven't started that series. I guess I'll do it today.



noobthemusical said:


> I thought this already had a thread...





			
				 from the op said:
			
		

> I am aware that there have been two threads on the series in the past, but in my opinion neither holds true to engrossing one into what the series is.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 19, 2010)

BLAME! can certainly do with a lot more wank around here. As for the very little dialogue, it didn't bother me too much since I got the plot and what was going on anyways. But yeah, even I agree at some points you're left re-reading parts because it made you go. "Huh?" 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm looking at you, Toha Heavy Industries alternate reality fuckery


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2010)

He's pretty much like this the whole manga. Master of verbatim.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 20, 2010)

blame is superior as art in story and art but biomega is more fun to read. apocalypse now versus terminator 2 so to speak.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Images showing off some of BLAME! scenery porn.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 22, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> blame is superior as art in story and art but biomega is more fun to read. apocalypse now versus terminator 2 so to speak.


Read both Blame and Biomega. Blame's complete atmosphere was just... clostrophobic! LOL But you actually feel it while your reading. except when.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Killy gets to the room the size of Jupiter 




This manga had too span at least a thousand years.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2010)

further repping for the series

safeguard:




silicon life:


----------



## Cibo (Jul 26, 2010)

Incredible manga by Nihei. Great atmosphere showing this enormous continuilly growing city/world. Simply one of the best cyberpunk manga out there.


----------



## Rene (Jul 26, 2010)

It's an epic manga, probably one of my favourites for good reasons.

I personally felt that despite the overall lack of dialogue, you could still grab the plot well enough if you were paying close attention.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2010)

Finished reading Biomega today. 


Nihei, you're un-fucking-believable.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe we should turn this into a Nihei works thread, and I'm only saying this to show this


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm all for that.


Some pics from the artbook. Got to love it:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bilaal (Aug 1, 2010)

i didn't know Q Hayashida used to work with him


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 2, 2010)

It was mentioned in both the Dorohedoro thread and sub-section. You haven't paid attention. =P


----------



## Bilaal (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i didn't really know or care who Nihei was until this thread


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 2, 2010)

Well now you do.

Have you started reading this or any of his work?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 21, 2010)

Started reading Blame Academy today:


*Spoiler*: __ 









lol


----------



## Rene (Aug 21, 2010)

You don't fuck with Mensarb.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 18, 2010)

Search couldnt deliver me any results, so before I make a big Thread about Blame can someone tell me if already exists?


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 18, 2010)

go look at top of floor 2 and there is a thread indexing all threads based on alphabet. it is in there . they will move or delete these posts and I commend you for bringing up such a kickass manga.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 18, 2010)

there was one of these a few months ago


----------



## Higawa (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks guys then I hope mods can move my post!


----------



## Higawa (Dec 19, 2010)

Time for a bump!

Yh its a really great manga, I have read all his works now, including all the onshots.

Blame academy is just awesome!!^^


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw some posts here and there saying Biomega is also a prequel, but I think they're independent (besides the name "Toha Heavy Industries" coming up).
Doesn't Earth get destroyed or at least get into a barren state when the spores get fertilized and Nyaldee makes her wish?


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Blame is superior to Biomega, if only because Biomega is sorely lacking in interesting antagonists department


----------



## Higawa (Dec 22, 2010)

Well it seems like all his works are kinda connected.

But its not confirmed


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 23, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Blame is superior to Biomega, if only because Biomega is sorely lacking in interesting antagonists department



I also prefer Blame! over Biomega, but the latter is probably more appeling to some readers due to it being more fun (more frequent character interactions, explanations and faster pace).


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't read this but I just bought the first two issues of Biomega. I'm really looking into Blame! But I hear that some english issues of the manga are hard to come by.. I don't think I've seen them in Borders so maybe I'll try amazon. This looks really interestign though.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 26, 2011)

Ech? said:


> I haven't read this but I just bought the first two issues of Biomega. I'm really looking into Blame! But I hear that some english issues of the manga are hard to come by.. I don't think I've seen them in Borders so maybe I'll try amazon. This looks really interestign though.


Link removed
There ya go


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 26, 2011)

Well I guess now I can erad it before I buy! It's on Amazon but the books are like the same length as Biomega and run for at least twice as much minimum! So thanks


----------



## Survivor19 (Feb 26, 2011)

> more frequent character interactions, explanations and faster pace


One may say that
One can also say that once the story goes onto the giant thread, it bexomes rather boring


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2011)

That part was a couple of volumes too long, that's for sure.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 27, 2011)

Which part?


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 28, 2011)

I actually bought them. Short series like that? I'm willing to give some dough for it. I like paying for good art, storytelling, etc.

Plus to be frank, the CEU are the most terrifying villains I've seen in any manga, not be feats but I mean visuals alone, their design is the stuff of nightmares, it's really cool.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2011)

I really liked the cloaks some of them wore. It made them look like butchers.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 28, 2011)

One of the most epic clastrophobic mangas ever... But the scale is so immense!


----------



## Survivor19 (Mar 1, 2011)

For some reason i never percieved BLAME! setting as inducing claustrophobia - maybe that's because movement wasn't exactly limited?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2011)

Me neither. Not even on those occasions when Killy was wandering around in the dark corridors.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 1, 2011)

Not seeing the sky makes i claustrophobic to me. Knowing that you can walk for 2000 years and never reach the end and get a look at the sky. Its weird, I know, but thats one of those Manga that really set an atmosphere. You damn near live it lol


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2011)

Claustrophobic or not, this has one of the best if not the best atmosphere I encountered in any manga. Quality.


----------



## Survivor19 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pah. Who needs sky when you can ride speed elevator for years?


----------



## Higawa (Mar 5, 2011)

I just finished Biomega, do we already have a thread for that?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 5, 2011)

here:


----------

